# pp9 Tutotials (picture publisher 9)



## schnibble (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand gute Seiten oder hier im Forum themen zu dem programm Picture Publisher 9?

Hab das programm seit nen paar wochen aber so richtige Tuts habe ich noch net wirklich gefunden.

Könnt ja mal nen paar Seiten posten wenn ihr welche kennt


----------

